# Want to start bass fishing



## SIGthusiast (Jul 6, 2014)

Hello All,

I've just returned to fishing after a several year hiatus. Have more time in my life now so wanted to get back into the swing of things. I've always fished for trout and just started fly fishing but also want to focus on catching some bass. I live in SL county and want some suggestions on what lakes / lures / baits I should start with. I don't have a boat yet and will be fishing from shore. Any guidance you have would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Crankbaits and soft plastics rigged either Texas Rig or Carolina. When you get a boat, Wacky Worm is way effective and deadly (super easy too).


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

SIGthusiast said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've just returned to fishing after a several year hiatus. Have more time in my life now so wanted to get back into the swing of things. I've always fished for trout and just started fly fishing but also want to focus on catching some bass. I live in SL county and want some suggestions on what lakes / lures / baits I should start with. I don't have a boat yet and will be fishing from shore. Any guidance you have would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


A great resource is YouTube. Making the transition from chasing trout to bass is a little difficult because they are so different. None of that pansy size 22 inch petite dry fly stuff with the bass! Learn how to fish a spinnerbait and a senko and you'll have 2 baits that can catch bass just about anywhere.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

For years and years I had two tackleboxes full of bass baits....90% of the time I had a white spinner bait with a single silver tear drop blade on the end of my rod.

One time I even manged to get a 12' gator to chomp down on it. Now that was a fight!


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been getting into bass fishing with my flyrod this year and have been having lots of fun learning something new. I am no experts but I will let you know what I have been using. I have been using a kick boat or float tube but also have been fishing from shore. Floating or an intermediate line have been working well for me on bass. I am still building my bass fly collection but a simple beadhead olive Woolley bugger has been my go to fly and I have caught most of my bass on this one fly pattern. Top water bass is a riot so you will need a few surface popper as well. I sent you a PM with some more info.

Mark


----------



## SIGthusiast (Jul 6, 2014)

I really appreciate the info you guys have given me. I'm eager to get out there and start practicing my hand at these guys!


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I've started a site to help answer all your questions: http://www.krakenbass.com/

It includes trip reports, places to go, and maps of good areas to fish on some of the posts. Hope this can help you in your quest for catching bass! Give it a look over and give me some feedback. I'd love to hear about your adventures for catching bass!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

texas rig a sweet beaver in sprayed grass color with a 1/4 or 3/8 ounce egg sinker. throw it towards cover.... you can catch bass anywhere with that soft plastic.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Kraken Bass said:


> I've started a site to help answer all your questions: http://www.krakenbass.com/
> 
> It includes trip reports, places to go, and maps of good areas to fish on some of the posts. Hope this can help you in your quest for catching bass! Give it a look over and give me some feedback. I'd love to hear about your adventures for catching bass!


I for one appreciate your website and have found the information VERY helpful. I love bass fishing and have found that I am in the minority here in Utah when it comes to that.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

brfisherman17 said:


> PM sent.


Getting kind of annoyed with these kinds of posts. Why can't you guys just give general information to people? No one's going to ask you to hand out your honey holes but you can't let the rest of us know a good color bait to use in the afternoon or something? Then there's those regulars on this forum who immediately pull out the jackassery the second they see someone new on the forum, asking for info.

You guys know that taxes from guns and ammunition in addition to hunting/fishing licenses pay for these things you enjoy doing and discussing on this forum, right? And that hunting and fishing is in decline? It doesn't kill you to help a little. There's so **** many white bass in Deer Creek that there's no limit on them, it can't be that painful, letting someone know that.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Why so ticked off Jedidiah? There is no easy short answer to such as loaded question of 'new to bass fishing'. There are so many questions...boat vs. shore/tube, rods you have now, where do you want to fish, budget, baits, etc? I have seen some good responses from others...spinnerbaits, senkos, texas rigged beavers, etc. I would not recommend someone throw a 1/2oz spinnerbait on a 6' Medium Light trout rod, for example.

I had an old Bassin' Magazine that had a list of 10 rods that every bass fisherman should have, and that was before the introduction of senkos, dropshot, shakeyhead, topwater frogs, and swimbaits. That list maybe a minimum of 15 total now. If a regular contributor to this forum recommended a newbie use a 6' 6" trout rod spooled up with 6lb test line to throw frogs in heavy cover that person would be doing bassin' newbies everywhere a great disservice. I personally use nothing less than a 7' Heavy rod with 50+ lb braid for that application. However, I routinely use a 7' Medium Light rod with 6lb test while fishing for smallies at Deer Creek and do just fine. The trout gear will work great for some applications but not as good for others. There is some science behind rod specs and uses for bass fishing. I think some are hoaky, but others are proven.

As far as color you cant go wrong with dark naturals such as green pumpkin, black, watermelon, and pumpkin seed for soft plastics. Stay natural and neutral for diving crankbaits or jerkbaits. Some of the more bright colors work too but stay with what you know first...trout patterns, perch, shad, craw. For Spinnerbaits I like the proven white/chartreuse, black, and bluegill colors. Senkos - white, green pumpkin, smoke, and baby bass.

I could go on and on here but I wont. If getting 'into' bass fishing was so easy there wouldnt be magazines dedicated to the sport. Attend seminars, outdoor shows, get magazines with bass fishing articles or are dedicated to bass fishing in their entirety. If a person is serious then plan on spending some money either on ebay or new in stores. This is a sickness that I know all too well and there is no cure, just more bass fishing.

Cant wait for spring time bassin'


----------

